# σέρα



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Σε πολλά γερμανικά σπίτια υπάρχει ο εσωτερικός κήπος στον εξωτερικό τοίχο όπως σε αυτές εδώ τις φωτογραφίες (από τη βίκη):







|




ή όπως σε αυτά τα πολλά παραδείγματα.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι δόκιμο να αποδώσουμε αυτόν τον χώρο ως σέρα (που σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, είναι το «θερμοκήπιο λουλουδιών») ή αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο, καλύτερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Χμμ, παρατηρητικό μέλος μου υπέδειξε τώρα σχετική (κτγμ ατελέσφορη) συζήτηση που έχει ήδη γίνει π.Χ.:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1407

Έλα όμως που χρειάζομαι κάτι μονολεκτικό και κατανοητό γι΄αυτό το πράγμα. Είναι δυνατό να φωνάζει η μαμά στο παιδί της:

«Πού πας παιδί μου; Πρόσεχε εκεί στην εσωτερική αυλή/ στο αίθριο/στον εσωτερικό κήπο μη σπάσεις κανά τζάμι με την μπάλα σου;»

Σέρα ή λιακωτό; Για ξανασκεφτείτε το...


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Θα προτιμούσα τη γραφή με δύο ρ. Επίσης _serre _στα γαλλικά είναι το θερμοκήπιο βλ. εδώ Βέβαια υπάρχει και ο γνωστός πυρρίχιος χορός με αυτήν τη γραφή. Eπίσης αυτό εδώ είναι μάλλον jardin d'hiver. Μου θυμίζει το αρχαίο ρωμαϊκό "atrium"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atrium_(architecture)
H Elsa ίσως θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει.
Κάπου έχω διαβάσει ότι στις Σέρρες υπήρχαν πολλά θερμοκήπια. Αληθεύει; Τώρα αναρρωτιέμαι αν πήρε από αυτά την ονομασία της η ελληνική πόλη.


----------



## areti (Jan 19, 2011)

Θα προτιμούσα το λιακωτό, γιατί ο αναγνώστης ακόμη και αν δεν ξέρει την ακριβή σημασία της λέξης μπορεί να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Όλες οι λέξεις καλές φαίνονται αρκεί να μην είναι αυτός ο χώρος βαμμένος σε αποχρώσεις βιολέ, ρουζ ή σοκολά. Προτιμώ το κεραμιδί. Απλά ζήτημα γούστου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> Κάπου έχω διαβάσει ότι στις Σέρρες υπήρχαν πολλά θερμοκήπια. Αληθεύει; Τώρα αναρωτιέμαι αν πήρε από αυτά την ονομασία της η ελληνική πόλη.


Καμία σχέση — τα Σέρρας είναι εξέλιξη αρχαίας ονομασίας (Σίρις η Παιονική). Οι αρχαιότατοι κάτοικοι των Σερρών ονομάζονταν Σιρριοπαίονες, και στα νότια κατοικούσαν οι Οδόμαντοι ή Οδόμαντες. Η πόλη αναφέρεται και με το όνομα Σίρρα.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 19, 2011)

Πήγαινα κι εγώ να παραπέμψω στο σχετικό, ατελέσφορο νήμα, αλλά είδα ότι με πρόλαβες, δόκτωρ. Αν το κείμενό σου δεν απαιτεί σχολαστική ακρίβεια, θα μπορούσες να πεις και _τζαμωτό_. Πάντως σίγουρα όχι _προσαρτημένο θερμοκήπιο_!


----------



## crystal (Jan 19, 2011)

Η σέρα μού φέρνει στο μυαλό μόνο θερμοκήπια. Το λιακωτό μού φαίνεται πολύ παλιακή λέξη, αλλά ίσως είναι μόνο δική μου αίσθηση.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, ψάχνουμε απόδοση για το Wintergarten. Αν δεν είχες τη λέξη σε διάλογο όπως εδώ, αλλά σε περιγραφή, θα προτιμούσα το περιγραφικό "χειμωνιάτικος/κλειστός κήπος". Εν προκειμένω... θα ήταν μεγάλη κλεψιά το "πρόσεχε μη σπάσεις την τζαμαρία του κήπου";


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Πήγαινα κι εγώ να παραπέμψω στο σχετικό, ατελέσφορο νήμα, αλλά είδα ότι με πρόλαβες, δόκτωρ. Αν το κείμενό σου δεν απαιτεί σχολαστική ακρίβεια, θα μπορούσες να πεις και _τζαμωτό_. *Πάντως σίγουρα όχι προσαρτημένο θερμοκήπιο*!



Λες να τα'γραψα όλα αυτά σκόπιμα γι'αυτό το λόγο; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Δεν έχω να προσέχω μόνο την _τζαμαρία_ αγαπητή _κρύσταλ_ , έχω και περάσματα μέσα από αυτό το δωμάτιο, και περιγραφές του, και δράση σχετικά με αυτό κλπ --με άλλα λόγια, χρειάζομαι έναν εύχρηστο και μονολεκτικό κατά προτίμηση τρόπο να αναφέρομαι σε ένα τέτοιο Wintergarten. 

Οι δυνατότητες που βλέπω προς το παρόν είναι είτε να επεκτείνω (αρχιτεκτονικά και με ξενοποίηση :) --το είπα σωστά; ) το λιακωτό, είτε να επεκτείνω καί εννοιολογικά καί αρχιτεκτονικά το αίθριο, είτε να οικειοποιηθώ τη σέρα. Το θερμοκήπιο, σκέτο ή σούπερ, θα έλεγα να το αποφύγω. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Πάντως σίγουρα όχι _κονσερβατουάρ _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservatory_(greenhouse). Έχει 100% διαφορετική σημασία.

Δεν νομίζω πάντως να πειράζει τόσο αν είναι δύο λέξεις αντί για μία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> Δεν νομίζω πάντως να πειράζει τόσο αν είναι δύο λέξεις αντί για μία.


Κοίτα· χρησιμοποιείται σε τρέχοντα καθημερινό λόγο όπως κάθε άλλο δωμάτιο ενός σπιτιού. Δωμάτιο με δύο λέξεις, δεν λέει [ή είμαι λάθος;] Ακόμη και όπου υπήρχαν, τις ενώνουμε: Κρεβατοκάμαρα, σαλο(νο)τραπεζαρία, προχόλ, λουτροκαμπινές.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Α, ο.κ, κατάλαβα. Μ'αυτήν τη λογική.

Κάτι σε πρασινόκηπος; ή τζαμαρόκηπος, τζαμόκηπος παίζει; Oι Άγγλοι πάντως δεν διστάζουν να το αποκαλέσουν _greenhouse_.

Και αυτό το σύστημα εξαερισμού πως θα το αποδώσουμε; Αυτοβάν; Ας αποφύφουμε το άουτομπαν.

(Γιατί μου θυμίζει παραβάν και βολοβάν; )


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Επίσης το λένε sun lounge, sun porch, sun room.

Κι εγώ ψηφίζω λιακωτό (δαγκωτό).

ΛΚΝ:
λιακωτό το [<l>akotó] O38 : *μεγάλη βεράντα, συνήθ. κλεισμένη με τζαμαρία*, σε χωριάτικα και νησιώτικα σπίτια. [μσν. ηλιακ(όν) (< ήλι(ος) -ακόν, ουδ. του -ακός) -ωτό με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων.]


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

Και ο Βοσταντζόγλου δίνει στο *308. ΜΕΡΗ ΚΤΙΡΙΟΥ*:
[υαλόφρακτος χώρος] ηλιακωτόν, κ. λιακωτό, τζαμαρία, τζαμ(ι)λίκι

Ένας λόγιος θα έλεγε _υαλόκηπος_. Δεν το λες όμως cambahçe (_τζαμ-μπαχτσέ_) να τελειώνουμε; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Μα έχουμε σύγχρονη ορολογία! Ημιυπαίθριος χώρος!


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Πού πας παιδί μου; Πρόσεχε εκεί στην εσωτερική αυλή/ στο αίθριο/στον εσωτερικό κήπο μη σπάσεις κανά τζάμι με την μπάλα σου;»



Ομοίως: "Πού πας παιδί μου; Πρόσεχε εκεί στον ημιυπαίθριο..."


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Πού πας παιδί μου; Πρόσεχε εκεί στην εσωτερική αυλή/ στο αίθριο/στον εσωτερικό κήπο μη σπάσεις κανά τζάμι με την μπάλα σου;»


Νομίζω ότι η Ελληνίς μάνα, για οικονομία του λόγου, θα έλεγε «πού πας, παιδί μου; Πρόσεχε, μη σπάσεις κάνα τζάμι», επειδή και πού πάει το παιδί ξέρει, και την μπάλα έχει δει.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 19, 2011)

Ναι, το ανθοκήπιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Νομίζω, Αζ, ότι το ανθοκήπιο είναι θερμοκήπιο αποκλειστικά για καλλιέργεια διακοσμητικών ανθών (αυτό δείχνουν και τα πιο πολλά ευρήματα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Προσωπικά βιώματα (πώς αισθανόμαστε κάποιες λέξεις, πέρα από το τι μας λένε ή μας έχουν μάθει τα λεξικά):

- το _αίθριο_ το θέλω ξεσκέπαστο και στη μέση του μεγάρου (για το πρώτο φταίει το υπαίθριο, για το δεύτερο η σύγχυση με το άτριο / atrium). Είναι ωστόσο η λέξη που θα σου δώσει πολλές τέτοιες επεκτάσεις σε φωτογραφίες.
- το _θερμοκήπιο_ το θέλω μεγάλο, σε ξεχωριστό κτίριο (και τις μισές φορές να φιλοξενεί εγκλήματα, στυγνές δολοφονίες). Στο πρώτο μου σπίτι στο Λονδίνο, είχα ένα μικρό θερμοκήπιο (όπου φυτέψαμε και κάποια στιγμή φάγαμε τις πιο νόστιμες ντομάτες της ζωής μας) και τζαμωτή επέκταση (που τη λέγαμε extension :) ).
- η _σέρα_ επίσης θέλω να είναι κάτι μεγάλο και ιταλικό, χωρίς εγκλήματα. Αλλά οπωσδήποτε τη γράφω με ένα «ρ» (και ας ισχυριστεί ο Κώστας ότι με τα δύο μπορούμε να το ξεχωρίσουμε από το «μπουόνα σέρα»).
- το _λιακωτό_ έχει κάτι το βουκολικό αγροτικό, rural.
- το _τζαμωτό_ μού αρέσει.

Αλλά όλα τα παραπάνω είναι άκρως προσωπικά. Όλες οι λέξεις είναι λίγο-πολύ σωστές.


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2011)

Ώσπου να ρωτήσουμε τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία πώς ονοματίζουν ελληνικά το χώρο που ανέμελα ονόμασαν Winter Garden στο ισόγειο και να πάρουμε κάποιαν αμήχανη απάντηση άγνοιας, αποφάσισε Δόκτορα αν η ιδιότητα που προέχει για σένα είναι το ότι έχει άνθη, οπότε είναι *σέρα*, όπως ήταν δεδομένο από την αρχή, ή το ότι προσφέρεται για νωχελική ανάπαυλα στον ήλιο πίσω από το *τζαμωτό*.
Στη σέρα δεν έχει αποκλειστικά φυτά, μπορεί να βάλει κανείς καθίσματα και να χουζουρέψει.
Το _λιακωτό _δεν βρίσκεται μόνο σε σπίτια της υπαίθρου (ρουστίκ) αλλά και σε (αστικά;) σπίτια της επαρχίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Και μια απορία που μάλλον έχει σχέση με την ιστορία της αρχιτεκτονικής μας.

Άραγε αναπτύχθηκαν ξεχωριστά και παράλληλα τα κεντρο/βορειοευρωπαϊκά Wintergarten με τα δικά μας λιακωτά, ή τα δικά μας λιακωτά είναι προσαρμογή των εμπειριών που μετέφεραν οι εμπορευόμενοι από την Κεντρική Ευρώπη (όπου είναι πιο λογικό να χρειαζόντουσαν τέτοια δωμάτια για να μαζεύουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο ήλιο);


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Κοίτα, όπως έγραφα και στο ατελέσφορο, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το δικό μας λιακωτό (που πολύ συχνά αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά, μπορεί να είναι σε όροφο) συνήθως είναι απλώς μια μεσημβρινή, προσηλιακή ταράτσα, στεγασμένη ή και όχι, που στη νότια Ελλάδα -συνήθως- μένει ανοιχτή, χωρίς τζαμαρία. Κλειστά με τζαμωτό (και σε όροφο πάλι) είναι το χαγιάτι και το σαχνισί που συναντιώνται στην βόρεια Ελλάδα. Υποθέτω οτι αυτά τα κόλπα τα ανακαλύπτουν οι άνθρωποι παράλληλα, για να καλύψουν κάποιες ανάγκες που προκύπτουν από την καθημερινότητα, δεν είναι ντε και καλά οτι τα πήραμε από άλλους. Τουλάχιστον για τότε που συζητάμε, γιατί σήμερα, θα μπορούσες να δεις σαλέ στις ...Κυκλάδες, χαλαρά!


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2011)

Το _λιακωτό _είναι κατευθείαν απόγονος του αρχαίου ελληνικού και βυζαντινού _ηλιακού_. Πολύ πρόχειρα (για να μην ψάχνω στον Ορλάνδο) δες τη μικρή εργασιούλα _Η λαϊκή αρχιτεκτονική στα Βαλκάνια και τα σημερινά προβλήματα_ (συγγραφέας Δημητρός Ψαρρός, 2004), στη σ. 3.


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2011)

Αναστάσιος Κ. Ορλάνδος. _Τα παλάτια και τα σπίτια του Μυστρά_. Αθήνα: Η Εν Αθήναις Αρχαιολογική Εταιρεία, 2000.


----------

